# Making injections less painful?



## isolabella

I'm really struggling with my heparin injections now. I started doing them in my thigh as I didn't have any fat anywhere else but it really hurt. A few weeks later I developed a bit of a spare tyre around my tummy so started doing them there and it didn't hurt but now I've got serious bloat and roundness that's disappeared.

Any ideas how to make it less painful apart from buying the stupidly expensive cream? I know it doesn't hurt for long but it has on occasions made me throw up and always makes me feel sick.


----------



## Carmello_01

Aww, as a fellow pin cushion I know what you mean! I bought a bag of frozen peas especially for numbing the area - I press the bag of peas firmly onto the spot the injection is going for a couple of minutes. I use the bag of peas cos it molds to the area better than an ice pack.Then I do the injection. Then if I feel pain later a hot water bottle seems to do the trick. :hugs:


----------



## lizziedripping

GOod idea Carmello ;)

The heparin injections are particularly painful hun. Is there anyone you can ask to administer them for you? I find that injecting yourself is always more painful, because you know what's coming and psychologically hurts more when there isn't an "element of surprise" in someone else doing it.

x


----------



## isolabella

We've got some refreezable icecubes do you think they'd work too?

No my OH is completely needlephobic so he's no use at all!! He can't even be in the same room as me doing them. He's trying to get over it and even looked the syringe the other day bless him lol


----------



## Carmello_01

Any frozen thing that molds nicely to the shape of your body for maximum numbing contact is good. You can purchase those blue gel ice pack things from a chemist or first aid supply - but to be honest my $2 bag of peas does a good job! Give the cubes a go though for sure.

My hubby now does mine as I have my injections in the fat bit of my butt (in other words, any part of my butt) but before that I was doing my own as well. I'm lucky that OH is definitely not needlephobic - sorry I can't help you out there hun! :hugs:


----------



## jules22

Oh I wish I had the frozen peas idea! When I was in the hospital they had to put it directly into my tummy...it hurt so bad!!


----------



## veganmum2be

freezing the area before injecting is probably a bad idea, it makes the skin tighten up which means its harder to get the needle in, resulting in more pain later.
its the reason they do body piercings without freezing first.

when i was on daily injections i got them done on my bum cheek lol, cos it deffinatly hurt less there, than anywhere else.

:hugs:


----------



## Carmello_01

veganmum2be said:


> freezing the area before injecting is probably a bad idea, it makes the skin tighten up which means its harder to get the needle in, resulting in more pain later.
> its the reason they do body piercings without freezing first.
> 
> when i was on daily injections i got them done on my bum cheek lol, cos it deffinatly hurt less there, than anywhere else.
> 
> :hugs:

Thats interesting, I can tell you from personal experience the numbing really helps me! (Different strokes for different folks though) 
My injections are progesterone suspended in a sesame oil base, it takes about 2 minutes to inject from the syringe into my body and hurts like buggery. The process takes longer than a piercing takes, and in the few times I've had to do it without the numbing I was crying by the end. (that makes me sound like an absolute pansy - it's nothing like getting a piercing or tattoos of which I have more than my fair share. I'd rather tattoo my gums than take my injection without my frozen peas!)

But like I said before, different strokes for different folks, and you make a valid point for sure! :hugs:


----------



## Louisa K

Hello! I'm also on daily clexane/heparin injections and I've found doing them in the most fatty and soft bit of skin really helps. I'm doing them in my upper thigh and it really hurts if I try and do it in a firm bit, so find the flab!

I didn't mind them in my tummy but its to tight to inject there anymore :(


----------



## isolabella

see this is the problem, I was 7.5st before my bfp and I've got no fat, I've got a definite bump and it's starting to bruise badly if I do it there. I begged OH to help last night and give me the injection in my bum, but he just couldn't bring himself to do it.
The frozen idea didn't work I'm afraid, it did make my skin tighter and hurt more but thank you for trying to help. I'm seeing the consultant tomorrow so I'll see if he's got any bright ideas.


----------



## Lullaby2009

I haven't had those ones but I did have to have Insulin and Clexane when I was preg. Best thing I found was to make sure needle goes in as straight as possible. As a needle-phobiac myself I can guarantee you it's not as painful as it is when doing it at an angle! :thumbup:


----------



## Lullaby2009

By the way, I did mine in the outer side of my upper arms. Alternating between each side, each time :)


----------

